# What is your favorite fat loss diet?



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking for general dieting tips as I just recently got into this sport! Need to cut weight!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Aug 20, 2013)

My personal fav

1) low carb high fat (LCHF) 
LCHF for Beginners | DietDoctor.com

2) intermittent fasting
Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health: The Leangains Guide


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 21, 2013)

Drop carbs a bit increase cardio.

Complex huh


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Drop carbs a bit increase cardio.
> 
> Complex huh



Sounds tough bro...its the damn will power and self control that is the riddle.... how bad do I want it? Really bad, but damn I love Haggen Dasz pb choc....lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2013)

d2r2ddd said:


> My personal fav
> 
> 1) low carb high fat (LCHF)
> LCHF for Beginners | DietDoctor.com
> ...



Thanks for the link bro


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 21, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Sounds tough bro...its the damn will power and self control that is the riddle.... how bad do I want it? Really bad, but damn I love Haggen Dasz pb choc....lol



I got a solution !!!! It's called "PERMABULK" it's the diet I follow and it's super easy!!!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I got a solution !!!! It's called "PERMABULK" it's the diet I follow and it's super easy!!!



What is permabulk? Lol


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 21, 2013)

This LCHF diet sounds awesome


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 21, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> what is permabulk? Lol


----------



## dudcki27 (Aug 21, 2013)

If you wanna lose fat fast try a PSMF. Hard as hell to stick to but works great!


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 21, 2013)

The DNP diet


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 21, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Drop carbs a bit increase cardio.
> 
> Complex huh





xchewbaccax777 said:


> Sounds tough bro...its the damn will power and self control that is the riddle.... how bad do I want it? Really bad, but damn I love Haggen Dasz pb choc....lol



Enigmatic is right... there is no magic formula.  Tough? Far from it... Tough is the last week of a contest prep when you have to watch every mg of sodium or doing a 20+ rep widowmaker with your 10 rep max.  This basic diet stuff, that's the easy part. 

You're going to need protein to rebuild muscle and fats are needed to support proper hormonal and organ function as well as stave off hunger.  Carbs can help facilitate recovery but they are not NEEDED for survival.  

Keep some carbs around training for recovery but eat protein and fats (with minimal carbs - just enough if your energy levels start to dip) throughout the day.


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 21, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> The DNP diet



Works for sure....


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 22, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Looking for general dieting tips as I just recently got into this sport! Need to cut weight!



Something simple,,,50%protein/30%carbs/20%fats
Try to follow that regimen for 8 weeks. I SHED fat on that exact ratio.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 22, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> Something simple,,,50%protein/30%carbs/20%fats
> Try to follow that regimen for 8 weeks. I SHED fat on that exact ratio.



Are those percentages related to calorie intake


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 22, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> Something simple,,,50%protein/30%carbs/20%fats
> Try to follow that regimen for 8 weeks. I SHED fat on that exact ratio.



Yup- I love that ratio too, but you'll have to keep the calories up in order to not lose a lot of mass-

Also supplementing with a lot of BCAA's and glutamine and HMB will help you with the muscle sparring as well.

When I have dieted down in recent times and I have basically sipped on BCAA'S all day I feel that I have held way more mass than in the past.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the tips bros


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 23, 2013)

subscribed


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 23, 2013)

Enigmatic, I am big on the BCAAs throughout the day.  I am not a big eater and having BCAAs helps keep me lean while gaining muscle.

Just for shits and giggles, I attached my current meal plan.  This doesn't include supplemental EFAs (fish oil caps) or my BCAA drinks


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 23, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Enigmatic, I am big on the BCAAs throughout the day.  I am not a big eater and having BCAAs helps keep me lean while gaining muscle.
> 
> Just for shits and giggles, I attached my current meal plan.  This doesn't include supplemental EFAs (fish oil caps) or my BCAA drinks



I was unable to view your meal plan Atom can you please repost. Link was broken. Maybe copy paste. Very interested to see.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 23, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> I was unable to view your meal plan Atom can you please repost. Link was broken. Maybe copy paste. Very interested to see.



I had it as a PDF file... I took a picture of it so this should be viewable. Pretty simple, no need to over complicate it. I wake up at 0500 hours and go to bed around 2400 hours


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 24, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I had it as a PDF file... I took a picture of it so this should be viewable. Pretty simple, no need to over complicate it. I wake up at 0500 hours and go to bed around 2400 hoursView attachment 7577



What is the P C E  Kcal... I don't understand. Lol.


----------



## AtomAnt (Aug 24, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> What is the P C *E*  Kcal... I don't understand. Lol.



That is an "F" and I am hoping that was not a serious question....


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 24, 2013)

Protein calories fat...lol total cal??


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm a newbie eater...veteran lifter


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 24, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> That is an "F" and I am hoping that was not a serious question....



Only half serious:beer:


----------



## swolesearcher (Aug 24, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Protein calories fat...lol total cal??



proteins carbohydrates fats


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 24, 2013)

MoFo said:


> proteins carbohydrates fats



Nice


----------



## andywacho (Sep 11, 2013)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Looking for general dieting tips as I just recently got into this sport! Need to cut weight!



Lots and lots of exercise and i used to eat Salmon, it helps a lot in reducing fat from the body.


----------



## MayGodBlessyou (Sep 22, 2013)

Any appetite suppression help at all, later in day/might especially


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jun 1, 2014)

MayGodBlessyou said:


> Any appetite suppression help at all, later in day/might especially



Garcinia camboogia


----------

